# Black Library Live 2013 - Who's Going?



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

So, BLL2013 is next week. In short, who's going? 

I got my ticket shortly after last year's, so I'll be going for sure. Tickets are Out of Stock, though.

Full Details About the Event: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Events/black-library-live-2013.html. 

Full Event Schedule 










Unreleased Books On Sale

_Blood of Asaheim_ by Chris Wraight (WH40K Hardback)
_Fire Caste_ by Peter Fehervari (WH40K Paperback)
_The Sigilite_ by Chris Wraight (HH Audio) 
_Burden of Duty / Grey Angel_ by James Swallow & John French (HH Audio)
_Gilead's Blood_ & _Gilead's Curse_ by Dan Abnett and Nik Vincent (WHFB Paperback)
_Baneblade_ by Guy Hayley (WH40K Paperback)

Exclusive BLL Gaunt's Ghosts Tee-Shirt












> *Originally Posted by Black Library Live 2013:*
> 
> Join us on the 2nd March 2013 as Black Library Live! returns for a fifth year. As always, there will be a host of special guests attending, including New York Times bestselling author Dan Abnett. You can look forward to a packed schedule of events including seminars, signings and Q&A sessions with the authors.
> 
> ...


Authors in Attendance:

Dan Abnett
James Swallow
Nik Vincent
Chris Wraight
Guy Hayley
John French
Andy Smillie
Peter Fehervari
David Guyner


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That T-shirt... There must be a purpose for it being there... Hope they announce a new Gaunts Ghosts book! :shok:

*Goes off wish dreaming*


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Doelago said:


> That T-shirt... There must be a purpose for it being there... Hope they announce a new Gaunts Ghosts book! :shok:
> 
> *Goes off wish dreaming*



The Warmaster (Gaunt's Ghosts) [Hardcover] Dan Abnett

19 Dec 2013 

"After the success of their desperate mission to Salvation's Reach, Colonel-Commisar Gaunt and the Tanith First race to the strategically vital forge world of Urdesh, besieged by the brutal armies of Anarch Sek. However, there may be more at stake than just a planet. The Imperial forces have made an attempt to divide and conquer their enemy, but with Warmaster Macaroth himself commanding the Urdesh campaign, it is possible that the Archenemy assault has a different purpose - to decapitate the Imperial command structure with a single blow. Has the Warmaster allowed himself to become an unwitting target? And can Gaunt's Ghosts possibly defend him against the assembled killers and war machines of Chaos?"


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

March of Time said:


> The Warmaster (Gaunt's Ghosts) [Hardcover] Dan Abnett
> 
> 19 Dec 2013
> 
> "After the success of their desperate mission to Salvation's Reach, Colonel-Commisar Gaunt and the Tanith First race to the strategically vital forge world of Urdesh, besieged by the brutal armies of Anarch Sek. However, there may be more at stake than just a planet. The Imperial forces have made an attempt to divide and conquer their enemy, but with Warmaster Macaroth himself commanding the Urdesh campaign, it is possible that the Archenemy assault has a different purpose - to decapitate the Imperial command structure with a single blow. Has the Warmaster allowed himself to become an unwitting target? And can Gaunt's Ghosts possibly defend him against the assembled killers and war machines of Chaos?"












*HOLYFUCKINGSHITDAMNEDCANTFUCKINGWAIT!!!?!* :shok:

When was this announced? I must have been living under a rock lately.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Your not the only one. I completely missed this as well! Obviously there was another novel coming, but just seeing the synopsis makes it that much closer(granted it'll still be ages away, but still!)


Onto BL Live, is each person only entitled to one of the BL chapbooks or can you buy more than one?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Your not the only one. I completely missed this as well! Obviously there was another novel coming, but just seeing the synopsis makes it that much closer(granted it'll still be ages away, but still!)
> 
> 
> Onto BL Live, is each person only entitled to one of the BL chapbooks or can you buy more than one?


On the basis of what happened last year, Everyone's given one as they go in free of charge. You can buy one when you go in, but I'm not sure how much they cost to get.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I see. To cut to the chase, I can't go and am wondering if anyone who is going would be willing to buy an extra one and post it to me...


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Two of my buddies will be at this event.
Both french who work for Le Reclusiam


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

COME TO AUSTRALIA YOU BASTARDS!!! 

They can all stay at my house. Ive got a nice blow up mattress Abnett and ADB can snuggle on.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well crap. It appears I am too ill to make the 200-ish mile journey and therefore I will have to remain at home for the weekend and miss out on all the fun. What makes it more gutting is that I have the ticket and the hotel booked, but it's too late to send the ticket out to anyone who would be able to attend.

So to those of you on here that are going, have fun. I will have to sit and hope that somebody writes a roundup of the events like everybody else.


----------

